# Aquascaping--Underwater Ikebana?



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

I like Oliver's use of bamboo more:








http://www.pbase.com/plantella/lubamboo


----------



## New 2 fish (Dec 26, 2004)

I wonder if that cladophora has grown in yet? I've used a section as a front carpet in my 5.5 gallon office tank. It looks pretty lush and nice as a carpet.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Figgy - is this the _first _ "Aquascaping" thread? If so, congrats! roud: 

I don't know anything about Japanese flower arranging. But from what I've seen of it, it has a lot in common with early Japanese art. There's as much importance in what's there, as what's not there. Over here I believe we call it "negative" space. But it's the use of that negative space that give it balance and form.

I think that's the same with a planted tank. If we don't manger that negative space, it's just a tank full of pretty plants. No compelling form or balance. But I digress.

I think the bamboo looks cool. In your link I like that varying heights, that gap in the middle, and the fact that the two groups are asymmetrical. I'm sure there's some "golden ratio" stuff going on here somewhere. But I can't say I understand it, or know how to recognize it.


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

*Aquascaping -- Underwater Ikebana?*

Very cool, Figgy - I think you should go for it!

Being new to aquascaping and trying to develop my "eye," not to mention my skills - I'd like to take a crack at my initial impression...

I really dig the bamboo. However - I'm not overly thrilled with the plants used. I think the bamboo has a "density" that would be better served by more delicate plants, if that makes any sense... I'm not about to start recommending any at this point - more research first! But I would lean towards plants that would subtly indicate more "movement." Maybe some vals or sags - willowy grassy looking stuff of different heights. I like the Hygro, but maybe not so much of it. The crypt to the right of the little river looks almost as if it was abandoned there... I do like the little "river" off center. I don't really like the choice of gouramis either. I love them, but they aren't working for me in this aquascape. Of course - I am not up on my Asian backwater species of fish OR plants - I'm only sharing my visual impression.

Anyhoo - that's my take on it! I like the idea and I would like to see what you do with it, Figs!

Kathy


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

http://www.ikebana.be/flower-arrangement/ikebana.htm


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

wicca27 said:


> http://www.ikebana.be/flower-arrangement/ikebana.htm


4+ years from the last post date!

The biggest gap in thread resurrections I have seen to date.


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

One hell of a necro bump.


----------

